# Sour Dough Starter- who has one?



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay- last week I tried my own- I now have Sally- and I LOVE her!!!
I started her last Monday- not the Mon we just had but the one before LOL- 
she made 3 awesome loaves of bread this past weekend- and pizza tonight- I can not believe I didn't try this earlier!
This is literally so far- the best bread I have ever made!

I see Sour Dough starter being a great skill to hone now- since it will mean you can have bread or pizza or muffins or rolls- in a SHTF without yeast-


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

atta woman....proud for you.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks ElkHound! 
I am so proud of this Sally! LOL- I never ever thought I would be able to do something that seemed so hard to me- but it was so flippin easy- I can not understand why I didn't try this sooner!
if anyone wants to try it- let me know - I will post what I did- I can post it anyway- I am so lazy when it comes to time consuming projects- that I never thought I would be able to pull this off- but it really is THAT easy!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i would like to see it...post it iffin its not to much troubles.

p.s. i bet that would make killer deadly flat bread and tortillas.....oyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Bret F (May 4, 2004)

I have a starter. I don't use it for baking very often but do make pancakes most weekends with it.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, please post the steps you did Beck


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've had Richard Proenneke's sourdough for about 6 years and love it. I named it Dick, and I've sent starters from it to over 200 people. Most of them are here on HT, but a few others too.

Congratulations, Becka! The only time I tried starting my own starter I ended up with a nasty, stinky blob of goop.


----------



## sahmoffour (Nov 4, 2010)

I would love to know how you made your starter if you don't mind posting! It's something I've always wanted to have but it's always seemed too daunting and I don't know where to get a starter from.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I've had Richard Proenneke's sourdough for about 6 years and love it. I named it Dick, and I've sent starters from it to over 200 people. Most of them are here on HT, but a few others too.
> 
> Congratulations, Becka! The only time I tried starting my own starter I ended up with a nasty, stinky blob of goop.


I got some of that from you a few years back..its been a wonderful starter
..i live in Alaska and had a similar one before we moved and it died..thank you again


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Once I get the kiddos to school and I am sitting at my desk I will post the full deal of what I did ... and some pics I promise!....


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

looking forward for the directions when I come in tonight...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use sourdough starter. Mine is the 1847 Oregon Trail starter that I got from Carl Griffen (now given out by carlsfriends.net). I tried making my own years ago and ended up with a horrible smelling concoction. Decided to go with one that has been proven to work.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

I use one that is known to be from before 1982...we make and sell sourdough bread. At one time we were making 60 loaves a week!

We do pizza crusts, bread of various types, and breadsticks with it. It really is very very easy!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay here is the recipe- I copied it from the Website- incase someone doesn't want to click the links- I litterally used this recipe- 
now- I used a 2 quart pickle jar that was cleaned really well- with plastic wrap on the top- very loosely- the other thing is- I put her in the family room where the pellet stove was running for the first 3 days- so it was about 70+ plus degrees in that area- on the 3rd day- we ran outta pellets LOL- so up to the kitchen she came- also- trying to stir in that small mouthed jar- ughhh- on the 6th day- I hit the goodwill up and got a vintage pyrex mixer mixing bowl- that is the pic you see Sally in now- 
I will post the link to the website after the recipe


> *How To Make Your Own Sourdough Starter*
> 
> _Makes 4 cups_
> *What You Need*
> ...


here is the website
http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-mak...starter-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-47337

Also this is the recipe I used for my first try at bread when she needed reduced -
I used slightly smaller than 9x5 loaf pans- so I got 3 of them- also I followed the directions for letting it rise in the fridge- 
Sunday night I put the dough together- let it sit for an hour and half- then shaped it into 3 loaf pans that I greased with olive oil and stuck them in the fridge- at like 1030 at night- at 1145 am the next day- I took them out and put them in my oven with the light on-
I baked them at 3 pm-
Here is the recipe and I will post the link after 


> *Beginner Sourdough Sandwich Loaf*
> 
> _Makes 2 loaves_
> 1 1/4 cup (10 ounces) water
> ...


Okay and here are my pics- 

The recipe for the pizza dough I got from a FB group I joined- 
here is that recipe
I used a pizza stone so I didn't oil or grease anything



> *Pizza Dough*
> 
> 
> 1 cup water
> ...


I have the beer bread this recipe rising slowly now- I put it together this morning- I am going to try to shape it into hamburger rolls!


> I used a dark beer that Hubby was gifted- and I doubled the recipe- I also added 1 tsp of yeast to the liquid since I wanted to be sure it would rise...
> *Sourdough-beer Bread*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Exodus 12 includes the law requiring that you clean your house and throw out all yeast once every year. 

So every year, we start up a new batch of starter.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Could use a non-gluten flour and it do OK


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

ET1 SS said:


> Exodus 12 includes the law requiring that you clean your house and throw out all yeast once every year.
> 
> So every year, we start up a new batch of starter.


huh- this is interesting- I am not sure I will do this as I see Sally as something I want to pass on to my kids - 
is this a specific religious view?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

okay- I answered my own question- it is Jewish right?


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Becka3, thanks for the recipe..we will be trying this..the breads look great. do you have a extra room for visitors ?????


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

that pizza looks amazing! Im going to get the starter going this week!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Becka03 said:


> huh- this is interesting- I am not sure I will do this as I see Sally as something I want to pass on to my kids -
> is this a specific religious view?


Practicing Jews are held to it.

Paul speaks of it a few times in the Epistles, so all Christians should be aware of it. Various sects of Christians pick/choose various parts of the OT law, while other sects do not. I am not sure of any Christian sects who hold on to all of the OT laws, though it is also rare to reject all of them either


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

In post #16 I was trying to ask if there was any way to make this with a flour that didn't have gluten in it. 

Shouldn't try to get a post in when I'm running late for work.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Speckle- I am not sure- I think I have seen where people make gluten free starter- I will have to look- 

That is interesting ET SS 1
Thanks for that info


----------



## sahmoffour (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting the photos and instructions! I'm going to give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

ok, quick question, if this is how we're going to make bread post "world as we know it", what are we going to do for the yeast the recipe calls for? flour, I can see becoming available before yeast.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Collegeboundgirl.. I am not sure but I think that since these are beginner recipes for a new starter, so you arent feeling bad about tossing the "cast off" i.e the one cup you need to get rid of to continue to feed the starter... you add the tsp of yeast to coax it along.. I will add that the yeast I added is 2 yrs old and I didnt think it was good anymore
That being said after about 30 days I am pretty sure the starter is well established and there are other recipes for established starters that dont use yeast hope this helps!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

The great thing about a sourdough starter is that you don't need to add regular yeast. I usually do, to speed up the rising process, but I've done it with just the sourdough and it rises just the same. It just takes 8 hours to make two loaves of bread.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mom of four.. so there is a darn good chance my yeast is not any good lol then? I have let all my sourdough so far rise at least 8 if not 12 hours


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

Becka03 said:


> Collegeboundgirl.. I am not sure but I think that since these are beginner recipes for a new starter, so you arent feeling bad about tossing the "cast off" i.e the one cup you need to get rid of to continue to feed the starter... you add the tsp of yeast to coax it along.. I will add that the yeast I added is 2 yrs old and I didnt think it was good anymore
> That being said after about 30 days I am pretty sure the starter is well established and there are other recipes for established starters that dont use yeast hope this helps!


a bunch! thanks! and BTW, your cheese bread, pizza, and bread look _amazing_!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Awww thanks! The cheese bread is actually left over roasted chicken that I made into a thicker buffalo chicken dip type mix, spread it on the crust and sprinkled cheese on...it was amazing even the next day for lunch!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

collegeboundgal said:


> ok, quick question, if this is how we're going to make bread post "world as we know it", what are we going to do for the yeast the recipe calls for? flour, I can see becoming available before yeast.


You harvest wild yeast. Can't remember where I got the directions, but I had it my recipe file:

Grate up raw potatoes. First rinse in a little bit of water that you're going to keep, then second rinse in more water you can do whatever you like with it. make hash browns with the 'taters.

Add a tablespoon of honey or sugar to the first rinse water you kept (2 or 3 cups). Put it in a wide shallow dish, like a pie pan.
Put that in a breezy window, or outside where it won't get blown in grit and leaves. It should get fuzzy in a few hours. That fuzz is wild yeast. Gently stir the fuzz back into the water a couple of times until you have a good handful of it forming.
You can now use the "fuzzy water" to make bread, or scoop the fuzz off and let it dry on wax paper. Keep scooping until that batch of water quits growing more yeast. (1 or 2 days).
This home caught yeast is weak. To get good high bread you'll want harvest from several batches of potato water.
Keep a handful of dough, mixed into a thick batter with a cup of warm water, to make your own sour starter.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've always just done flour and water in equal amounts to start it and to feed it. Almost all the recipes I did came from here: http://packham.n4m.org/sourdrec.htm


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just made another 3 loaves like I showed in the pics- these ones had risen just above the pan- but when I picked the pan up I must have banged it to hard on the island- I pulled it out of the oven where I let it rise - and they kinda fell- it was weird- oh well- they still taste amazing!


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Sourdough baking is an art with a little science mixed in.
Been at it about 5 years now, same starter, and it just keeps getting better.
There seems to be a perfect time in the 2nd rise cycle to start the baking 
in order to get that bounce up of the loaves. Let it rise too much and it either stays where it is or shrinks some. Hit or miss some days.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

woodsy said:


> Sourdough baking is an art with a little science mixed in.
> Been at it about 5 years now, same starter, and it just keeps getting better.
> There seems to be a perfect time in the 2nd rise cycle to start the baking
> in order to get that bounce up of the loaves. Let it rise too much and it either stays where it is or shrinks some. Hit or miss some days.


Thanks- I think I let the second rise too long!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Becka, was it you who asked if your yeast was no good? Have you tried proofing it? Place in warm water with a bit of sugar - if it bubbles, it's good yeast. 

I still have some dried sourdough starter from Mom of 4 - my first batch worked well, but eventually went bad, probably from lack of use on my part. 2nd time, I dried some of my starter for future use. Should get it out and try it, to make sure it really does last forever when dried. Now to figure out where I put it....


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks I just at this very moment realized my sourdough starter is sitting in the fridge halfway across the country and I have not baked bread in nearly two weeks. Dare I wait two more and start a starter myself. I think Id better since sourdough starter is one of the few ferments in nourishing traditions that I have not yet done on my own. Okay I think tomorrow when I am baking boring bread I will start a starter thanks to your inspiration.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Speckledpup said:


> In post #16 I was trying to ask if there was any way to make this with a flour that didn't have gluten in it.
> 
> Shouldn't try to get a post in when I'm running late for work.


My folks have a gluten free starter. They followed basic sour dough starter directions using King Arthur GF all purpose. My dad has celiac and he loves his sour dough 

One tip my mom has told me - she lets her dough rise twice when doing GF bread vs the one time most GF recipes call for.

Edited to add that we made our own starter and love sour dough. A fun 'twist' is to make rolls by rolling out about 2 oz dough and tying it in a simple knot. Bake 15 min. at 350. Good for a fancy / holiday meal.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Bat Farm, can you please get the recipe from your parents and post it?
TIA !!​


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

Have 2 starter going now. Sally and Larry. Purchased 2 tablespoons of dry starter (each) and got them going. 
What a disaster! 
I have zero idea at this point if they are truly going. They smell sour, bubble small bubbles. Sometimes have a little alcohol smell but just barely.
The guys instructions weren't great. Almost lost one before the 1st feeding. TOOOOOOO HOT!!!! He said to put them in the oven with the light on. Not a good idea.  Darn near cooked it to death in 12 hours.
Tonight I got them out of the fridge this eve and fed them. Hoping to make a loaf or two (or more) of edible bread in a day or two. 
First try was sourdough pretzels with the unfed excess. 10 days after I started them. 
NASTY! Lol! 
Hope I have better luck now.
Thanks for the links and recipes! 
Wishing there was a sourdough starter for dummy's book! Lol!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

My brother in law told me this weekend if sally smelled like alchohol.. then she wasnt any good any more? I was shocked cause she baked up good for me and I thought the alchohol smell was a good sign?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, Sally is fine! Alcohol is the byproduct of the yeast! It's called hooch (really). You can pour off the alcohol on top, or stir it back in - I've done both.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Yes, Sally is fine! Alcohol is the byproduct of the yeast! It's called hooch (really). You can pour off the alcohol on top, or stir it back in - I've done both.


That is what I was told and thought- I don't know why he said that - he went to Culinary School and is a Pastry Chef- so I was kinda believing him LOL- then thought- wait a plum second here- I have been using her since I think March- I am not changing or starting over!

LOL:ashamed:


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Becka03 said:


> ... - he went to Culinary School and is a Pastry Chef- ...


In school they learn what is taught, which is different than what the rest of us do. lol


----------

